
Fisker EMotion Unveiled, “9 Minute” Charge Time - wamatt
https://cleantechnica.com/2017/06/13/stunning-fisker-emotion-unveiled-9-minute-charge-time/
======
devy
According to Henrik Fisker's tweet[1], Fisker EMotion is using NMC chemistry
(or LiNiMnCoO2)[2], can someone with expertise to explain more in details how
this type of batteries can be fast charged in 9-mins?

[1]:
[https://twitter.com/FiskerOfficial/status/874036698622992384](https://twitter.com/FiskerOfficial/status/874036698622992384)

[2]: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium-
ion_battery](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium-ion_battery)

